# TT- sound-deadening project



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,

I started my little project a few days ago. My plan is to eliminate as much road noise, resonance, creaks, cracks, etc ....

Sofar I did my doors and started to do the wheel spare space. Planning to do the rear passengers panels and the trunk panels.

Products I use are from secondskin

I took detailed pics of everything and will be posting everything very soon.

I have got one question.

I tried to remove to rear (trunk) panels, the ones with a little door to acces the rear lights I guess ?

The are a pain to remove. Sofar I managed to "un-pop" only 3 clips and already 2 of them got seperated from the panel and 1 just broke in half ...... sounds not very promising ....

I know that I could glue them back on, etc, however I hate doing this as the glue not always hold and I will need to reglue etc....

Is it possible to buy completely brand new panels ?

Thanks


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

How about the bonnet - are you planning on putting something under that as well? I notice that some cars do have a layer of felt under the bonnet which I feel the TT would benefit from for noise reduction. The doors and spare wheel areas are the main culprits though IMO.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Naresh said:


> How about the bonnet - are you planning on putting something under that as well? I notice that some cars do have a layer of felt under the bonnet which I feel the TT would benefit from for noise reduction.


I agree, Ive had cars with layers of this stuff on the underside of the bonnet and it does make a good bit of difference.


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Naresh,

Well yes had this in mind to. However I do not see how sound deadening the bonnet can decrease cabin noises. Maybe I am wrong, pls do tell me.

Indeed the trunk is a main culprit. This became very clear when I decided to removed the parcel shelf as it cracks too much. Will take care of that with silicon.

The trunk resonates quiet heavily, I can compare it with the noise of our Ford Galaxy when all the seats are folded down. It sounds like a big empty box.
I think the sounddeadening material will take care of that.

Another very very annoying crack is the rear trim surrounding the bootlid that holds the parcel shelf. 
I would like to soundproof the interior of it but I do not see how to remove it.

I will post a write up of what I did with pics once everything is done.

Rear passengers side panels and trunk side panels need to come off first .... they are a real p**n in the a**


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

To return on the side panel question.

How does the stealer removes them without breaking the clips ?

Thanks


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Are these any good to remove the spring clips ?

http://www.secondskinaudio.co.uk/shop/d ... egory_id=4

and heres the stupid question , how do you use it ?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I just worked very slowly with a flat blade screwdriver and finger nails. Didn't break any....

Did you rush it?


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

To be honest I didn't used a screwdriver, I just pulled the panel hard to unpop the clips but instead the clips coming off they detach from the board or break in half.

Do you mean you try to unlock them one by one using fingernals and blade ? How do you reach them ? And do you try to squeeze the little iron triangle so that it pops out more easily ?

I called the stealer, asked them how they remove it. He said they use special equipment. Guess they use a kind of tool I posted a link for above this thread. If only I knew how to use it.

I checked prices for the trunk panels. They come quiet cheap. About 40 pounds each. The panels at the backseat are quiet expensive, about 120 pounds each.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Naresh said:


> How about the bonnet - are you planning on putting something under that as well? I notice that some cars do have a layer of felt under the bonnet which I feel the TT would benefit from for noise reduction. The doors and spare wheel areas are the main culprits though IMO.


There is an Original Audi underbonnet sound deadening kit made up of 3 pieces of self adhesive sound proofing, i'll post the part number


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

wisptt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started my little project a few days ago. My plan is to eliminate as much road noise, resonance, creaks, cracks, etc ....
> 
> ...


why do you need to sound proof you're car,mine is so quite already i can't imagine it being any more quite.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

eightfoot said:


> wisptt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Think you need your hearing checked :!: , the MK1 TT is Def not what i'd call a quiet car either


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate

Yer I tackled them one at a time If you prize the panel back a bit youll be able to work out where the 1st is. Then tackle the 1st 1. Then work along one at a time.


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> eightfoot said:
> 
> 
> > wisptt said:
> ...


pardon!! :lol: :lol:

i do also drive a ldv van,that might be why it seems quite to me. (100th post)


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

eightfoot said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > eightfoot said:
> ...


there's your answer Postman Pat! you drive a LUCKY DIP VAN (LDV) for short
even an old diesel ford would sound like a Rolls after driving them


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

It is not that the MK1 is the most noisy car I ve driven but its just that there are a few rattles here and there.

I want to take care of them and decided to do it decently. Maybe I got carried away but I am sure I will enjoy my TT even more.

I expect to be ready in 2 weeks time. 
It is not that it takes 2 weeks but got to find the time, which is not easy with a more then full time job, 3 kids and a wife  
Also I can only order the Secondkin products in the UK, so I need to wait for delivery, etc ....

I will take pics and post the whole thing once ready.

This is what I will do :

- doors with Damplifier Pro (done already)
- door upholstery (panels) with Overkill
- panel under the rear seat with Damplifier and Overkill
- sparewheel area with Spectrum (done aeady)
- trunkfloor with Spectrum and Overkill (done already)
- trunk side panel area with Damplifier Pro and the panels with Overkill
- rear seat panel area with Damplifier Pro and the panels with Overkill

Maybe that seems alot of work but it is quiet OK.

It took me only 2 hours to do both doors with Damplifier Pro and that includes taking the panel on and off. It does not include doing the panels with Overkill. Basically its a pretty easy and clean job.

Doing the trunk floor and spare wheel area with Spectrum took me 3 hours as you have to wait between each layer.

I took care of a little rattle at the fuse area in the dashboard, simply took it out and mounted it again. I siliconed the parcel shelf.

Finally took care of a trunk rattle I had for months. Instead of adjusting the rubber thingies and pull them "out", I pushed them in. Rattle gone !

I can not give you and impression at the moment as the work is only half done and I am driving around with a "naked to the metal" trunk, no spare wheel, parcel shelf , etc......

However what I can already say about the doors and the Damplifier is that they sound a lot heavier. Closing the door with an open window is sounding nice now.

As for weight issue for which I am sure some will have doubts. I estimate I will increase the TT's weight by 4 or 5 kg, so nothing to worry about.

Also want to say that I have no affiliations whatsoever with Secondskin.
And I want to thank this forum and its members for all the "How to's" concerning the removal of the panels.

I will be back soon,
Cheers


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> eightfoot said:
> 
> 
> > wisptt said:
> ...


You're 'avin' a laugh, aren't you? 

Totally agree with eightfoot:
*Why do you need to sound proof you're car (know why now), mine is so quite already i can't imagine it being any more quiet.*
My V6 is bloody quiet. It's no louder at 100+mph than it is at 50mph.
The only thing I hear now is the louder exhaust sound and I don't want to deaden that.  
John.


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to be clear.

I don t think the MK1 is a noisy car, actually it was quiet fine concerning exhaust, engine noise, road noises.

It is just that there are a few rattles here and there and I hate this.

I wanted to cope with them and got maybe carried away, however,
often rattles come from resonance, vibrations during driving, etc... thats where the Damplifier,Dynamat, etc comes in.

To make sure I ve taken care of them pretty well I will use Overkill between the panels. Not only it will make rattles dissapear but it will also block/decrease roadnoise.

Its not a big job, and its fun to do these things yourself and enjoy the work afterwards.

Cheers


----------



## karozza (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi wreckTT, have you got the part no. of the under bonnet sound deadening?


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

karozza said:


> Hi wreckTT, have you got the part no. of the under bonnet sound deadening?


Here you go Karozza 8N0 863 825A

at least someones got decent hearing :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had my old roadster done with dynamat for the doors BIG difference to the
the sound from the stereo and when shutting the doors a more resounding noise


----------



## karozza (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, wrekTT.


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

each to there own i suppose, i have a few rattles, creaks and things i have spent time finding them a sorting out the noise, i do this cause i want the TT experience to be enjoyable and not for it to rattle like an old Renault, i personally think it's daft throwing light and Led's in the footwell, door handles etc etc, but my point is that is MY opinion. if wisptt wants to spend all that time dampening well so be it! let her get on with it and offer a=her any advice we can

wisptt, i think it would be good if you could take pic's, instructions etc on how you do each dampening and what you found useful??

thanks


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks TTaberdeen , as you say, each one his little crack in the brain 

Will post all pics remarks and so on once everything is done.

And just for the record, I am a "he" not "she" .... not really sure where u got the idea I m a girl :lol:

To be continued


----------



## fijitt (Feb 21, 2008)

how hard is it to remove the door panels? I did the whole boot and under the rear seat and the front footwell it made a pretty noticeable difference (my gf said she could tell a huge diff on the highway now). figure the doors will help quite a bit(plus the positive effect on the speakers)..


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

TTaberdeen said:


> each to there own i suppose, i have a few rattles, creaks and things i have spent time finding them a sorting out the noise, i do this cause i want the TT experience to be enjoyable and not for it to rattle like an old Renault, i personally think it's daft throwing light and Led's in the footwell, door handles etc etc, *but my point is that is MY opinion. * if wisptt wants to spend all that time dampening well so be it! let her get on with it and offer a=her any advice we can
> 
> wisptt, i think it would be good if you could take pic's, instructions etc on how you do each dampening and what you found useful??
> 
> thanks


well said that man :!:


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Can't wait for the piccies - let us know what difference it all makes.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I've noticed on a few TT's now that the older models seemed to have the bonnet sound deadening panels fitted as standard.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

this might sound nutty, but i have some laminate flooring underlay the foam stuff, might give it a try under the trunk area to see if it reduces road noise. experimental

cheers


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Fijitt, no, they are not that difficult to remove. I used Wak's DIY guide, have a look.

Little project half way, took pics, think by the end of next week it will be done. Not that much spare time lately 

to be continued


----------



## Melfio (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi! Considering doing the same thing myself. How did it go for you in the end?


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Melfio said:


> Hi! Considering doing the same thing myself. How did it go for you in the end?


That thread is nearly fifteen years old ! Doubt if they still come on here ?
I've never found sound is an issue on mine, apart from the extra weight and expense in my opinion it's not worth it.
What noise do you suffer with ?


----------



## Melfio (Aug 25, 2021)

Stustt said:


> That thread is nearly fifteen years old ! Doubt if they still come on here ?
> I've never found sound is an issue on mine, apart from the extra weight and expense in my opinion it's not worth it.
> What noise do you suffer with ?


Im not sure, all of it maybe. Compared to the Renault Clio I've driven the TT actually have more cabin noise. A bit disappointed that a car 3x the value is less good and you struggle to hear the music at the same level..


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Melfio said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> > That thread is nearly fifteen years old ! Doubt if they still come on here ?
> ...


i am going to remove all four wheel arch liners, cover with silent coat 4mm then some closed cell foam, look at silent coat and associated products, ive already done 70 % of the interior, mainly because i sometimes do audio competitions.

soundproofing if done properly DOES make a measurable difference.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

My car was manufactured in 1999. Perhaps the early one's were better built as I wouldn't consider my car noisy. Decent tyres make a huge difference and since I changed the struts on the tailgate it closes tighter than before.


----------



## renardrox (Feb 1, 2020)

Assuming those cracks are not due to parts requiring a replqcement, interesting topic to improve this area indeed


----------

